# Custom IR LED setup for filming



## LookFilms (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a filmmaker and am building a custom rig to film wildlife at very close range (6 inches to 2 ft) in the dark.
I am looking to have a set of individual infrared 940 leds (less than a dozen) placed around the lens.
Heat will also be an issue so I believe a heat sink will be required 
Is there a company or modder that could assist with this?

Thanks in advance-

J-P


----------



## jaycyu (Oct 29, 2012)

I ziptie four L2P's with 720nm IR P60 drop-in's together for my lighting setup, plus 1x 940nm. 

For me, four lights are more than adequate at 0.5-1.5 meters for light painting, using a 50mm f/1.2 with a full frame camera set at iso 50. I'm assuming you're using a macro lens, which requires more light.
The 940nm is at least 1-2 stops less apparently bright compare to the 720nm counterpart, and all of them after running for a while are only slightly warmer than ambient temperature.


----------



## LookFilms (Oct 29, 2012)

LookFilms said:


> I am a filmmaker and am building a custom rig to film wildlife at very close range (6 inches to 2 ft) in the dark.
> I am looking to have a set of individual infrared 940 leds (less than a dozen) placed around the lens.
> Heat will also be an issue so I believe a heat sink will be required
> Is there a company or modder that could assist with this?
> ...


Thank you for responding, I am new to this, how are you actually wiring / regulating power for the led's?
i have found them in bulk from china, is there a better source?
also these will be installed in underground bird nests so would like to include some type of hi temp safety cut off switch if they overheat 
can you recommend anyone to help build and test this?

thanks in advance
jp


----------



## jaycyu (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not sure about the rules for posting about venders, so I apologize in advance if I muck it up.

P60 is a type of LED lightbulb module that goes in flashlights that accept the P60 size.
I use plastic straps to tie 2 flashlights together. Each flashlight has its own battery. I didn't solder or mod anything; I just chuck the LED module and battery into the flashlight. If you need some kind of modding, Vinhnguyen58 (CPF member) is taking on jobs in one of his sales pages atm.
vinhnguyen54 Custom Modded Lights Work

You said you're only using 6 IR LEDs that are placed separately, so having individual torches fits the bill, instead of having a complex system of headlamps linked to one power source (like a bicycle rig).

I bought my flashlight hosts from Solarforce which feel nice in the hand , but if you don't mind poorer build quality, you can also get them twice as cheap with brands like Ultrafire from venders like Manafont or ebay.

I got the 720nm LED from Marshall's Military Products which claims 5W.
3.7v x ?A = 5W
?A = 1A
Flashlights driven at 1A current run pretty cold.

A 3000mah battery (18650 sized for example) provides 3A for one hour, so if the LED module demands only 1A, the light will run for 3 hours. 
There are 1W/3W variances out there if an extended shoot is in detailed, or find a flashlight host that takes 26650 which has a larger energy capacity.
Runtime tests of different batteries

CPF member—Nailbender—also sells IR (850nm, 940nm as well as UV) P60 sized lightbulbs at 10W. He can confirm how hot these IR LEDs run.
I got my 940nm from ebay. None of the IR drop-in's can be adjusted for brightness. They always run at max light output.
Nailbender's P60 moduels


----------



## DIWdiver (Nov 3, 2012)

For LEDs, you need some sort of device to control the current. If it's electronic, it's called a driver. You can use a simple resistor, or in some cases just connect directly to the battery or power supply, but that's kind of unusual, especially for IR.

The driver (or resistor) you want depends a lot on what your power source is, what LEDs you are using and how many, what control method you plan to use, and what your buget is. There are very inexpensive drivers available from dealextreme and kaidomain, the top of the line are probably Taskled, and in-betweens are available from numerous others, including myself. As far as I know, I'm the only one that offers a driver with thermal protection for the LEDs, but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong on that.

As far as heatsinks, LEDs at 1W need a small one, 3W need a substantial one, and anything larger needs careful attention or good luck if you want to avoid frying the LEDs.

If you want a specific recommendation, you'll have to give us a lot more information. If your buget is healthy and you want a custom solution, I may be able to help. Also, you may want to check out the lights made by CPF member Packhorse, especially his 'ring of light' for an underwater camera.


----------

